#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  LGs New Magic Remote Is Your Wand For The Smart TV [Video]

## Engineering_Updates

LG's new vision will totally transform the T.V experience taking it to a different level. Giving a much-applauded boost to the previous version the new LG magic remote is sure garnering appreciative looks. Launched a bit ahead of the CES 2013, The LG Magic Remote has a lot more to offer along with the gesture, point, wheel and voice controls. We take a close look at the new features and we find  the natural language processing option appealing because it brings for the users a way to converse with their TV. Users can talk the TV into selecting channels, searching through menus or can simply browse online. LG proudly shows off the magic remote nixing the awkward pause between voicing a command and the system taking the appropriate action.

 Apart from all that, the point feature lets the user click, drag and drop through the cursor and shows the capability of being used as a motion-based video game controller. Moreover, the wheel has made the scrolling down long pages of text or zooming in and out of onscreen apps like Google Maps seem handy and useful. You will also love that under the spatial gestures, a user can draw a number in the air while holding the remote and the system will recognize the gesture and switch the TV to the appropriate channel. Impressive, isnt it?





  Similar Threads: Glossary of Terms used in Programmable Controller-based Systems From Industrial Text and Video Co. the leader in Electrical, Motor Control and PLCs Video Training Programs pdf Reported Group Message by magic Help me with SMART REMOTE DATA COLLECTION PROJECT Smart Sensors: Smart IR Temperature Sensor - Electroncis Engineering Paper Presentation

----------

